# heating my hedgehog



## janice.atomic (Nov 2, 2010)

I finally have my albino hedgehog Rasmus. When I got home today, my room was about 65. I brought a heater into my room and I think I got it to 74 atleast. I wanted to know two things. 1. What do you guys use to heat your hedgehogs cage? 2. Could I use a heating pad under it's cage at low and put the heater at low too? I have her in a 10 gallon tank for right now until tomorrow. I don't want her to freeze tonight though.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

There is a thread on heating
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

Most people here use CHEs (Ceramic Heat Emitters)

It is not recommended that you use a heating pad as it does not warm the air.

I hope that helped ^_^


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

What kind of setup are you going to use? Fish Tanks are no good, obviously for tonight its a temp thing but its important to know what you're going to use cage/housing wise to determine what you're going to need exactly.

Most people around here use a CHE (Ceramic Heat Emitter) setup to keep their cages warm. A CHE is a bulb type device that goes into a heating lamp, it doesn't give off any light, thus it doesn't disturb your hedgehog's nocturnal habits at night. You use a CHE approved 10 inch heat lamp (namely the part the bulb screws in needs to be made of ceramic) and a Thermostat, either a Repti-Temp 500R or CA Heat Controller RF-1000 Thermostat. This will control the temperature in the cage and turn the CHE on and off when needed. (I suggest the RF-1000 since it actually had temperature numbers on the dial, the Repti-Temp one just has a color bar and requires some experimenting).

These setups help keep a steady temperature in the cage, but depending on the size of the cage, you may need two lamps. If you don't have a digital thermometer for the cage, put that on your list of supplies, just a simple indoor/outdoor one will work, don't depend on just the room temperature.

Other people will use a space heater to keep a cool room (which sounds like you might have) to keep the room temperature in at least the 70s. Some members who have a hedgehog room will just heat the entire room.

Most major chain pet stores will have the lamps and CHE bulbs, you might find it a little harder to find the thermostat. Do not use a Rheostat which is offered in many stores, this is just a dimmer switch, the CHE will always be on, so if the room gets warmer, the cage will just get hotter.

Hope that helps. 

EDIT - As Shae said, heating pads are only recommended for extra warmth mainly for sick or elderly hedgehogs and should not be used in attempt to heat the cage, otherwise the hedgehog will sleep on it, be warm, and then when they wake up and move around, they'll go into cold air and possibly catch a chill.


----------



## janice.atomic (Nov 2, 2010)

Opps, on my question I accidently called my hedgie a girl xD. Thanks for all the info, but the thing is that this small heater is making my room way too hot for me. If I put a heating pad on the side of his cage, will that might help? I don't want to cut off the heat until tomorrow, but it's getting way too hot in here. I might get another heater tomorrow hopefully. :/


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

janice.atomic said:


> Opps, on my question I accidently called my hedgie a girl xD. Thanks for all the info, but the thing is that this small heater is making my room way too hot for me. If I put a heating pad on the side of his cage, will that might help? I don't want to cut off the heat until tomorrow, but it's getting way too hot in here. I might get another heater tomorrow hopefully. :/


I'm not sure why you've completely disregarded the link we have given you where it explains everything you need to know about heating your hedgehog's cage.

If you find just keeping the heating on is too much for you then it's recommended you get a CHE. A CHE only heats the hedgehog's cage.

Again, the heating pad will NOT heat the air so your hedgie will catch a chill!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> When I got home today, my room was about 65. I brought a heater into my room and I think I got it to 74 atleast.


It is advisable to get a thermostat specifically for her cage. Guessing games usually end up in a hibernating or cooking hedgehog. Neither is good and can lead to sickness/death.

Congrats on the new hedgie, they take a bit of setup in the beginning, no doubt.


----------

